# Magiestoff <_<



## Dark Guardian (18. Dezember 2007)

Kurze knappe Frage:

Wo farme ich am besten Magiestoff?

Seid Ewigkeiten hangel ich mich mühsam von einem Skillpunkt zum nächsten weil ich so gut wie keinen Magiestoff finde <_< Wenn das so weiter geht ist meine Verzauberkunst bald höher als Schneiderei (dabei liefert mir eigentlich die Schneiderei die Mats <_<).


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Dezember 2007)

Kurze und knappe Antwort!
Wie wäre es damit:
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=4338
Die Suchfunktion auf Buffed.de kann eigentlich jeder leicht bedienen. Man muss sich nur mal die Mühe machen und nicht immer andere für sich suchen lassen.


----------



## ShaPhan (18. Dezember 2007)

Kurz knapp,

lass Dich durch Zul`Farak ziehen. 
Da bekommst ca 60 Magiestoff.


----------



## ZeeU-Shadow-Baelgun (18. Dezember 2007)

Tanaris -> Piratenbucht die Piraten umhaun


----------



## Dark Guardian (18. Dezember 2007)

Fein, danke ^^


----------



## Tikume (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich bevorzuge die Oger in Tanaris.


----------



## Eredon (18. Dezember 2007)

Wie Tikume schon sagte, die Oger. Wenn das Lager überfarmt sein sollte, weiche einfach auf die Süd- und Ostmondruinen (glaube so nenen sie sich) aus. Da stehen auch sehr viele rum.

Alternativ kannst du auch gut das Piratennest farmen, die haben bei mir auch recht brauchbare Dropraten.


----------



## Sinixus (20. Dezember 2007)

Feralas, nähe Horde stehen da so Gnolle rum. Hatte dort 2 Tage wo einiges an Magiestoff ging. 100/Std.
Dafür war der dritte Tag eher grausam und ich wurde mit grad mal 30 Stk. abgefertigt.


----------



## Dupree (17. Januar 2008)

als ally kannste auch im verwüsteten lande die horden stadt plattmachen. bekomm da pro durchlauf min 40 magiestoff und bracuh dafür keine 5min


----------



## Cryto (6. März 2012)

_Kurz und knapp, lohnt es sich am meisten in Zul'Farrak Magiestoff zu farmen.

-ich habe in einem Durchlauf genau 147 Magiestoffe erhalten, das waren bei mir 40 minuten.
-(für Schneider/VZ - es werden auch genug grüne und blaue Gegenstände fallen gelassen die sich perfekt zum Entzaubern           eignen!)

mfG Matze_


----------



## Tikume (6. März 2012)

Mal abgesehn davon dass Du hier einen 4 Jahre alten Thread ausgegraben hast will ich sehen wie Du Zul'Farrak auf dem entsprechenden Level solost


----------

